# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Rain was a drizzle and a little light rain here and there. It was a great trip with LGMouth caught all tru the trip. Had one big Potomac Pike break off right at the side of the boat. Lots of chunky LGmouth too. 

































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice looking fish


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Good Fish. Great pic's as always. Keep em coming.


----------

